# Help required re - Menopur please!



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello

Please can anyone help me, I have double checked my Menopur ready for starting in a few days time and I have been prescribed 150iu per day.  I have been given 2 boxes, one of 1200iu and one 600iu.  Inside the 600 is one vial and 1 prefilled syringes with water (I think) and inside the 1200 is one vial with 2 prefilled syringes.  There looks to be hardly any water to mix with the powder and I am wondering if Healthcare at Home have sent me the wrong ones.  Have rung the hospital but no one knows as the ivf staff have gone home.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this that they could help me with.  I know I can ring the clinic in the morning but am worried because of all the bad experiences with HCAH don't trust them to get a replacement to me in time.

Thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I have only ever made my own vials up and I'm not sure what you mean, have you asked that pharmacist on here?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi

I mean the little glass bottle with the powder in - thought that was the vile but maybe not.  I only have one per pack.  I will have a look for the pharmacist on here, thanks nichub.


----------



## Jaicee (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like you have been sent the wrong thing. Menopur usually comes as 75iu per bottle or 150iu per bottle (looks like thick white tablet) in addition to the little vials of water. You would expect to have at least 6 days's worth of Menopur as clinics don't usually scan you until you have been on the Menopur for best part of a week.

Think you need to get on to Healthcare at Home as what you have got sounds very odd to me.

Hope you get it sorted ASAP (& good luck with your treatment!)

Jaicee x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah they are vials but I have only ever used 75iu per vial so when I was on 300iu I had to mix 4 of them, I know they come in larger doses (the ones you mentioned) but they usually require a bit of a calculation to work out how much you would need which I would have thought would be very confusing for you, I'm confused with what they want you to do, I'm sure the pharmacist can help 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks girls, I have copied the post onto 'ask the pharmacist' but not heard back as yet.  Prob won't sleep now with worry as I have heard terrible stories on here about the reliability of HCH.  I rang them earlier but they are closed all weekend.  In my 1200iu pack I have one glass bottle with powder in saying 1200iu on the front, 2 prefilled water syringes and about 20 empty syringes for mixing.  Any further info will be gratefully received.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Luck, I'm pretty sure they will get back to you in here but I'll help as much as I can, if you only on 150 then the 1200 vial will give you 8 doses, so the saline that is for mixing, you will add to the 1200 iu vial, I'm assuming that as you have 2 pre filled syringes they are both to add to the larger dose vial, do they have 1 ml of saline in each?? You would then need to divide this to get your injectable amount eg add 2mls into 1200iu then will need to draw back 0.25mls, what does is say on your protocol? Does it tell you how many mls to draw up once you have mixed it??

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Just to stress, it massively depends on how much dilutent you are using so just have a look what's written on those pre filled saline syringes

Nic
Xx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Nic

Thanks for your help.  I have to take 150 but she has not written the units on my sheet - I think it's 150iu though.  So yes, it will give me 8 doses won't it.  It's just the water looks minimal but maybe I hardly inject any looking at the needle.  I just had a look at the menopur video on the official site and think it looks ok.  Was just panicking as everyone else seemed to get separate viles and lower dosage boxes.  Maybe this is a more cost effective way. The water syringes say 1.1 on them I think - will go to check.


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hiya Nic

Thanks so much for your help - I think it seems ok now.  I will sleep tonight now!

The water says 1.1ml on it (1 in 600iu and 2 in 1200iu).  Think I have got the new version of Menopur.

I see you start/are starting your treatment in March.  Where about's are you up to at the moment?  Hope it's going well.

Thanks again for your kindness xx


----------



## Hels13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi
It takes very little liquid for the tablet to dissolve.
The first time is really nerve wracking. I remember I properly stressed whether I was doing it right and my hands were shaking.  3 days later I was doing it in the loo at work!!!!
Hope all goes well.
Helen
X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok so are you sure your happy with the menopur? Please feel free to message me if you get stuck and I'll help as much as I can, when I do my menopur I can mix up to 6 vials (450iu) with just 1ml, it does seem a small amount I know, whatever you put in you would divide by 8 or 4 depending on which vials you use like you said, 

I am currently 6dpt with 2 perfect blasts! This 2ww is driving me cuckoo!!!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Nichub

OoH, 2ww - that's so exciting! FX for you.

Think I'm ok with it, the syringe has the 150 measurement on it so that won't be a problem getting the measurement correct. 

Let me know when you get your BFP!!!  Yeah! xx

Hi Hels  That's sooo funny, doing it on the loo.  Know what you mean though, seems so hard at first then piece of cake after a few days.  It's prob cos I'm doing the buserelin at the moment and there is a lot more of that (or so it appears).  Hope all is going well for you.  What dosage were you prescribed and did you get a big box?

xx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hels13, just read your signature.  Congratulations on your BFP - woo hoo!
xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Just one more thing to ask, Is it an insulin syringe (does it have an orange cap)?

Nic
Xx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

No, but there is like a instrument to for mixing with an orange cap. xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok no problem, the insulin needles would have confused it even more!! Ha ha let me know if you have any other problems

Nic
Xx


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey luck I've replied on the cycle thread but thought you may look here 1st. This is fine I have the 1200 too!


----------



## charly1815 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hiya, I'm on day 20 of injections for cycle 1 ICSI... 

I have 1200iu and mixed bottle with 2 pre-filled water syringes..... so presuming you will only need 1 pre-filled water syringe with 600iu.

The bottle is only about just over half full of liquid when mixed with the Menopur but depending on the dosage needed it should last 8-10 days with 115 dose. It doesn't look like a lot in the Menopur bottle but we only need a small amount daily.

I have had to get 2 further bottles during my cycle as they upped my dose to 225 due to poor responding! 

Hope this helps??! 

Let me know how you get on xxxxx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Aw, thanks very much Charly and Jelliebabe

Jelliebabe - How's things with you?  I haven't been on the cycle thread today yet but will catch up with everyone later.

Have a great evening x


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Luck!  All okay here!  I'm taking 450 menopur.  I'm on day 10 of stimms today and day 4 of Cetrotide.  I've to stimm for an extra two days to see if we can get growth from another 2 follies.  So I have another scan Monday, fly to Prague Tuesday, all going well ec Wednesday!  Eeeeek.  When are you starting stimms?  Is this your first round? Me too!

Anyway, I'll probably see you on the cycle board!  X


----------

